# What is FPr 3?



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Was looking at info for a female Czech Malinois on working-dog.eu website. One of her titles is FPr 3. What is that?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Anybody have even a guess???


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Was looking at info for a female Czech Malinois on working-dog.eu website. One of her titles is FPr 3. What is that?


Equivalent to SchHIII tracking?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Or a typo?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I did an internet search of Czech (and also international) titles and came up with nothing. It must be some type of working title with different levels, because on the bitch's web page it says FPr 1 and FPr 2. The working-dog.eu website says FPr 3. She also has IPO/SchH titles and other conformation titles. The FPr is listed along with the working titles.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kristen:
It's not a typo, because I found it on a few other websites. I emailed the owner of one website who appears to speak english, so hopefully I'll get an answer.

Thanks!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

FPr 3 is a tracking trial = *FP*r = Fährten Prüfung.

It's a trial where numbers of participants are not limited and although you have to have BH to enter, you can arrange with the judge as to whether you do 1, 2 or 3.

Found this on a German site. If I find out any more I'll let you know.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, FPr 1, 2, 3 are equivalent to the VPG tracking section 1, 2 and 3.

In Germany you can do an Obedience section only, equivalent to VPG 1, 2 and 3 as well.

It seems like they are not offical as you can choose the level yourself with the judge and don't have to pass 1 to go to 2 and so on.

They can be carried out when there is a minimum number of four participants entered in VPG.

They are also looked upon as trial "fillers" if there are not a lot of participants entered.

Minimum age of dog must be 15 months.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Gillian!!!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> Fährten Prüfung


I think that's what my husband was doing last night.

Oh, wait..............nevermind...........  :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ach!! ja 

I hope he found what he was looking for:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------

